# HELP - Dell Inspiron Won't Turn On



## Drag007

I have a Dell Inspiron 530, when I turn it on, the fan turns on but won't stop. My monitor shows nothing (as if the computer is still off). I've never had a problem like this before, and unfortunately my warranty just expired last week. help?


----------



## goyanks135

I got the same problem and just posted about it, I havent figured anything out yet.


----------



## goyanks135

I got my problem fixed. For me it was the RAM, try removing each stick 1 by 1 and starting up your computer between each try.


----------



## Wrench97

Do hear any beeps? > http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/inspd530/EN/OM/trouble.htm#wp1085300


----------



## bobba2k

A customer of mine just had the same problem with the 530. It won't bootup, the fans start humming and no display (or beeps)...nothing.

I swapped the PS.. nothing
I swapped the RAM... nothing
I swapped the Video... nothing

I then cleared the BIOS as described http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/inspd530/en/OM/HTML/appendix.htm#wp1141353 ... (this may have helped a bit)...but still nothing.

Finally, I unplugged all the connectors related to the the power and lights, they're the blue, white, green and black connectors that can be traced from the bezel.. I plugged them back in securely.. and presto.. it came alive. I got an error message regarding the BIOS had been reset to default (as described in a previous step).. I got a message regarding not finding Diskette drive.. so I went in the bios and turned off the Disk A drive because the PC isn't equipped with one. So far, so good...


----------



## Maverick436

Let me know if you have any future problems, Dell is one area of my expertise. The problem you are having is most likely an issue with the front I/O. Here is a tip for you and everyone else to test the front I/O.

Unplug power from PC, press the power button to discharge and risidual power. Unplug everything regarding the front I/O panel from the motherboard. Then take out the CMOS batter. Plug the power back into the PC. If your computer turns on and boots, your front I/O panel is malfunctioning. 

Cheers,


----------



## dbellamy

Same issue here - Dell Inspiron 530S mini-tower, power light comes on amber and fans all roar for about 3 seconds then stop and light goes off. This happens a few times, then the power light stays on (still amber) and the fans stay on, have left it like that for up to an hour. I have disconnected the power from the front panel, removed the battery, reset the CMOS, removed the video, RAM, modem, hard drive and a fair bit of my hair and still it does exactly the same. Dell had it back two weeks ago and replaced the motherboard, power supply, RAM and video and it worked for two weeks. Any ideas?


----------



## Wrench97

If Dell just repaired it it'll be under warranty, send it back, blinking Amber is either a Puwer Supply or Motherboard is all the wiring is tight.


----------



## Maverick436

Have you tried removing the cmos batter, then unplug the front I/O panel and then plug the power in and see what happens


----------



## dbellamy

I have removed the CMOS battery, the video and modem card, the RAM modules, and disconnected the hard drive and CD drive. I have also disconnected the power cables to the front panel. I believe the front panel is probably faulty, as Dell did change the motherboard, ram, video and I think the processor. Now they are talking about giving me a new computer, although it won't have a warranty as it inherits the warranty (expired) of the old box. But it will take 3-5 weeks, and I'd like to get it working at least long enough to back up a few things on the hard drive.


----------



## haughburied

HELP PLZ!!! my dell inspiron won't turn on...when i connect the power supply the power led lights and when I press the power button it won't turn on just the power led is on...what's the problem with it pls answer


----------



## vts2006

try to power on with power button and Fn pressed and post what lights blink


----------



## Tyree

@haughburied
Please start your own thread. Posting in this thread is confusing and only makes it more difficult to help you and the OP.


----------

